# outdoor enclosure



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 3, 2012)

its halfway done. still have to put in some sod, plants, turbo's hide, and a few river rocks, and of course his water bowl. the second picture is of the plants i use for feeding him flowers. hibiscus, marigold, and im still making sure the kordana roses are ok for turbo to eat.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2012)

Hi Sy:

Is Turbo going to be inside the wading pool? and is the chicken wire just added insurance in case he gets out of the pool? Because chicken wire is not good fencing for tortoises. They can climb it with ease and they can push under it very easily too.

This isn't chicken wire, but chicken wire is even easier to climb than chain link:







I like the wading pool idea. They make nice outdoor habitats.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 4, 2012)

yes, i know. the pool is for him and im making sure its deep enough so he cant get out. the chicken wire is so noting else can get in. ill be putting down wooden posts to the wire to help it have more security and securing it to the ground with garden hooks that go into the ground. ill also have a chicken wire over the top to prevent birds from getting in. its not done yet. hopefully i can finish it by this weekend.

he wont be outside 24.7 either. this is so when im at work he can relax outdoors without the dogs bothering him. then ill bring him inside at night

the area that i gave for extra room was for me so i can climb in and such. 

im glad you told me though about the wire climbing. do you think putting bricks up would be better?


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 4, 2012)

here is an update on the enclosure


----------



## Yvonne G (May 4, 2012)

Turbo should be very happy there. Good job!


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 4, 2012)

xD thank you


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2012)




----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 5, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


>


----------



## Tropical Torts (May 5, 2012)

Lookin good. The only potential problem I can see is with the grass you have in the pool. If you got if from a department store (home depot, lowes) than it more than likely has some type of fertilizer on which can be deadly to torts. but if its from your yard than its probably fine. You have done a great job otherwise!


----------



## Zamric (May 5, 2012)

Do you have any large, predatory birds in your area? If so, you need a top as well! (Crows, Ravens, Hawks, Falcons ect.)

Oh, I see you live in Mississippi, so the answer is "Yes" you need a cover! Barn owls and all other Owls belong on that list!


----------



## terryo (May 5, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 6, 2012)

xD ya im putting a top on it. we have lots of predatory birds here.

the sod i have in there is from home depot... i cant use the sod from my yard cuz dad puts weed and feed out there

thanks terry!!!! glad to see you checked out my thread

if you think about it though, logically, everything has pesticides and fertilizers. even what we as humans eat have those chemicals. it has been around for 100 years. im just going to use it anyway. hes been eating the grass and seems healthy and active.


----------

